# any tips on spillway fishing?



## Catmandoodoo (Jun 1, 2005)

Might hit some spillways tomarrow, and was wondering how you guys fished the fast water. Do you cast your twisters downstream and reel against the current? heavy or light jigheads?


----------



## Feiyro (Aug 20, 2006)

the spillway around my place sucks, but depending on how fast the water is goin go just a little slower. The fish will be sitting there waiting for something to come in fast from the spillway, so go fast and slow down gradually.I use lighthead jigs, theyre alot easier to control in fast waters, hope this helps


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

cast across or quartering downstream.use jigs just heavy eneough to get to bottom.let the current carry them,while bumping bottom,and reel slow.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If you plan on covering water then Misfit got the right idea. 40lb Braid line with 3/8-1/2 jigs and snap.. If you lightin it up with small jigs, The current breaks fished vertical get fish. Minnow and hook or cut bait strips work well to. Sent is a good thing. Light mono 6-8lb no snap. Most the lakes are lettin ALOT of water out and the shad are stacked around the towers. Skeeter tail waters were FULL of gulls the other day. Might check the pool charts. Fish will be in one of two places. Stacked or on the bottom pending on pool flow.


----------

